# Intel DG33 sound problem....



## latino_ansari (Mar 24, 2008)

I just upgraded to a Intel DG33 motherboard with Realtek High Definition audio....I installed windows XP and installed the KB888111XPSP2 for detecting the audio device....Then i installed the driver provided in the mobo CD... But it says "Driver Installation Failure" and there is an exclamation mark on the high definition audio device..When i try to uninstall it it gIves an error "Uninstall Fail! The device is needed for the system to boot up"....What can be done 2 get the aound back....


----------



## Padikkal (Mar 26, 2008)

I am having same DG33 MB. With vista it automatically detects sound device drivers. 
With XP driver installtion necessary. Install only audio drivers from MB CD.

I have seen a similar problem with Intel 965RY MB. The board send to Intel service, and they returned telling that working ok. But problem continued. The shop given sound card free.

Try to re-install XP and drivers again/ install vista and try. Then can contact over phone to Intel Service centre, will provide advice. Also and direct service/replacement.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2008)

@ latino_ansari
Reinstall your OS.
Don't install the KB888111XPSP2 separately. Download the latest drivers 7 install.
that KB & drivers will install & work flawlessly if you're using xp sp2.


----------



## kool (Apr 5, 2008)

i've same problem...


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ have you tried my method .


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 7, 2008)

Got The Sound

I reinstalled windows XP...
Then I installed The KB888111xpsp2 update and installed the latest driver from the intel website

Finally got the sound back.....


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2008)

^you don't need to install KB888111xpsp2 update separately.
It's included in the latest version of the drivers.


----------

